
Free online WebAssembly Studio - samllhands
https://webassembly.studio/
======
jedisct1
And Fastly Terrarium, that compiles WASM code to native code, and runs it
server-side [https://wasm.fastlylabs.com/](https://wasm.fastlylabs.com/)

~~~
writepub
Hello Frank, big fan of libsodium & your other work. Are you involved with
Terrarium?

Is this wasm compiled with turboFan in V8?

